# It's been a while--Ooth question, when to consider it a dud?



## 0TG (Mar 5, 2007)

Well my Euro died a few months ago. I knew it was coming as she was really starting to slow down; to be quite honest I probably should have euthanized her before she died but what's done is done.

Anyway before she died she laid a couple of ooths about a week and a half apart. I stuck them both in the fridge for about a month and a half or two months (I made a thread about this, it's down towards the middle/bottom of the page) and now have them placed in a five gallon tank with a screen top at room temp.

They've probably been out of the fridge for about a month now. I know it's way too early to throw them out but at what point do I know for sure if they are duds?

She was my first Mantis and was totally cool to keep and I look forward to keeping another one (maybe if I'm lucky I'll have more than I can handle).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd wait another month before cutting off a thing slice from top to bottom. If you see dried up eggs it's no good. If you see nymphs or yellow liquid eggs give it more time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2007)

Typically I find that 2 months is a good wait. Also depending on the species half of an Ooth can hatch and the other half will hatch a week or 2 later. Yept that's been my experience.


----------



## 0TG (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate it folks. 8)

I guess I'll wait another month and then maybe try some 'dissecting'. Expect tons of questions should that situation present itself. 8)


----------

